# FASTEST AF CANON LENSES



## AckleyImproved (Aug 7, 2005)

I had my first paid photography yesterday, and now I realise that I need to get my hands on some real decent lenses.

I got many great shots, just theres those ones that you realise that if your equipment was just that better you would have saved them.

My shots are of moving objects, yesterday was at a dog show..

I have a 70-200L IS lense, but I need a lens that will fill the gap.

Is the 24-70L f/2.8 excellent for this job?

Or should I go for a prime lens, like a 85 f/1.8 or the 135L f/2?

What are your thoughts, and/or recommendations on lenses.

What I did realise is that I need super fast Auto focusing... Which are the best!

Thanks
Ackley Improved


----------



## Dweller (Aug 7, 2005)

a prime will always perform better when speed is an issue I would think.. but you lose the versatility of a zoom. Thats the tradeoff. Do you have some examples you can post of the kinds of trouble you ran into?


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 7, 2005)

I just got a 24-70 f2.8 L and absolutely love it. I haven't used it for any fast moving subjects yet but the focusing seems to be quite quick. I made the decision to buy it because during a very expensive workshop, my kit lenses were grossly inadequate and I borrowed the "L" lense from another participant and fell in love. :heart:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2005)

I think the fastest focusing lenses are USM (Ultra Sonic Motor)...and any 'L' lens should be well made and preform very well.  

The camera also has a lot to do with auto focus speed...since it's the camera that sends the signals to the lens to make it focus.  A wider maximum aperture will also affect the autofocus.  Some upper end cameras have a cross type autofocus sensor in the centre spot which works at F3.5 or wider (something like that)...any smaller than that and it's just a regular non-cross sensor which will either be a horizontal or vertical type sensor.

I'm  no pro...but I'm guessing that with experience you will get better at focusing and getting that crucial moment.  There are different techniques to get shots of fast moving subjects.


----------



## Islair (Aug 8, 2005)

It really isnt the lens you are looking for but I have the Canon 70-200 2.8 and Im telling you that lens is fast when it comes to focusing.  Just a press of a button and I have my image.  So if you invest in high end lenses Im sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## guitarkid (Oct 19, 2006)

if you have the 70-200L IS lens, you should not be having any issues with a lens, from what i heard.  that is an awesome lens to have.


----------

